# NEW OFFERINGS | Rage Wheels with Bolt-ON Scratch Guard Ring



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

New on the scene are two wheel offerings from *Rage Tires and Wheels*. 

When performance and style are a must, look no further than the *One One* or *Three Five Two*! With unique finishes such as gunmetal, machined with red tint, and machined with blue tint. The One One and Three Five Two feature a bolt-on scratch guard for increased protection and durability. Backed with a lifetime guarantee against workmanship and structural defect, Rage Wheels are sure to compliment your machine without breaking the bank!



Click here for: *RAGE ONE ONE Availability and Pricing*



*-KEY FEATURES-*



Strong one-piece, cast aluminum construction
Removable black bolt-on scratch guard included
Optional red, white, green, blue & yellow protector rings available for an additional cost
14 & 15 inch sizes for popular 4-lug applications
Gunmetal and Matte Black finishes
Machined with red tint and Machined with blue tint finishes for 4-110 & 4-156 applications only




Click here for: *RAGE THREE FIVE TWO Availability and Pricing*



*-KEY FEATURES-*



Strong one-piece, cast aluminum construction
Removable black bolt-on scratch guard included
Optional red, white, green, blue & yellow protector rings available for an additional cost
14 & 15 inch sizes for popular 4-lug applications
Gunmetal and Matte Black finishes


*-MEDIA-*


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

TTT

Right now during our Presidents' Day Deals event you can save *$100.00 back by mail* with the purchase of a set of four(4) Rage Wheels. Purchase with Discount Tire credit and save an additional *$60.00* by mail, for a combined savings of *$160.00!* (ends 2/20)



*Search Rage Wheels by Size | Discount Tire Direct*


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

Is anybody running either of these wheel models, yet? 

Here's what the grey finish and the red tint finish of the Rage One One look like on the Shades of Grey rig. Which do you think looks better? 

On a side note... now through the end of the month (3/31) you can save $50.00 instantly through Discount Tire Direct on a new set of Rage One One or Rage Three Five Two wheels!

Details: Rage Wheels by Model | Discount Tire Direct


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

New Rage product videos added to the OP, one of which includes an up close look at the Rage One-One! Go check them out!


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

Presidents' Day Deals are BACK!


Right now you can save $100.00 back by mail with the purchase of a set of four(4) Rage Wheels at Discount Tire Direct!!! Purchase with Discount Tire credit and save an additional $60.00 by mail, for a combined savings of $160.00!!! (ends 2/19)


Presidents Day Deals | Discount Tire Direct


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they look really good


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> they look really good


We think so too, Polaris!


----------

